# Good News for fellow vapers! (New PHE review)



## Petrus (6/2/18)

https://vaping.com/blog/news/uk-gov...ail&utm_term=0_22416810d6-87dc25944d-51759481

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Vaporator00 (6/2/18)

Glorious news!


----------



## Silver (6/2/18)

Thanks @Petrus 
Great!

Here is the summary paragraph from the article link you posted. 

*Today, 6 February 2018, Public Health England has released a groundbreaking independent evidence review on the effects of vaping. It has continued in the vein of their previous review in 2015 (where the famous "95% safer" statistic came from) - and this time, it's worth bearing in mind, with 3 more years research and experience to draw from*.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (6/2/18)

I am so happy now I think I must get some new atty's

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

I'll vape to that! 

Now if only our government can take note and follow suit instead of their biased outlook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 87hunter (6/2/18)

Thank you for sharing. I've been off the analogues almost 4 months now. I feel awesome! 
Vaping has seriously helped my health

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## zadiac (6/2/18)

I am vaping to that right now (with a glass of JD Tennessee Honey in the other hand  )

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (6/2/18)

zadiac said:


> I am vaping to that right now (with a glass of JD Tennessee Honey in the other hand  )


Felt like something in the same vein, JW Red or GG majors reserve but just finished chemically enhancing myself, my doc would kill me if the combination didn't.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (7/2/18)

I'll vape to that too. thanks for the article @Petrus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (7/2/18)

To add to the link from @Petrus 

http://www.bbc.com/news/health-42950607

"E-cigarettes should be available on prescription, according to Public Health England (PHE). The agency wants them to be prescribed on the NHS within the next few years ... PHE also wants hospitals to be able to sell e-cigarettes and have areas where patients can vape. This could even be in private rooms for patients on long hospital stays, it says. PHE also encouraged employers to provide vaping areas.

And PHE is calling for "an easier route" for manufacturers to get a medicinal licence. "Anything that the [Medicines and Healthcare products Regulatory Agency] MHRA can do to make it easier for manufacturers we think would be helpful," said PHE health improvement director John Newton."

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (7/2/18)

Spoiler alert: it's good news.

*The main findings of PHE’s evidence review are that:*

vaping poses only a small fraction of the risks of smoking and switching completely from smoking to vaping conveys substantial health benefits
e-cigarettes could be contributing to at least 20,000 successful new quits per year and possibly many more
e-cigarette use is associated with improved quit success rates over the last year and an accelerated drop in smoking rates across the country
many thousands of smokers incorrectly believe that vaping is as harmful as smoking; around 40% of smokers have not even tried an e-cigarette
there is much public misunderstanding about nicotine (less than 10% of adults understand that most of the harms to health from smoking are not caused by nicotine)
the use of e-cigarettes in the UK has plateaued over the last few years at just under 3 million
the evidence does not support the concern that e-cigarettes are a route into smoking among young people (youth smoking rates in the UK continue to decline, regular use is rare and is almost entirely confined to those who have smoked)
https://www.gov.uk/government/news/phe-publishes-independent-expert-e-cigarettes-evidence-review

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/18)

Thanks @Patrick !
Have moved your post to this existing thread

@Petrus I hope you dont mind but I added something to the title to make it a bit more descriptive
And moved it to the News and Media subforum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/2/18)

Patrick said:


> Spoiler alert: it's good news.
> 
> *The main findings of PHE’s evidence review are that:*
> 
> ...


I dare to say less than 10% of vapers understand this too. However, I do note that on this forum there is a substantial movement from low nic with high power to higher nic with low power.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

